# The starry desktop image I mentioned in chat tonight



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For those who expressed interest, here's the image I currently have as the background on my notebook's screen. You can go to http://www.space.com/11620-lunar-eclipse-chile-atacama-desert.html for different sizes (this is 1200x800).


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

So pretty!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool & gorgeous Nogdog.. I use various fractal images.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

nice image, I use stars as well for my PC.


----------

